# ...should I test?



## ksera05 (Apr 14, 2006)

My period came on the 7th, which is about when it was supposed to come this month. It lasted about 4-5 days which is typical for me. It then changed to cervical mucus which is typical for me. I then spotted for a few days which was very unusual for me.

I'm now having every single early sign of pregnancy I had with my daughter and have been having them for 4 days now. (Breast tenderness, it hurts like h#!! for her to latch on when she nurses or I pump, waves of nausea, heartburn like crazy...)

Should I bother to test? Usually I don't ovulate until about day 15 or so of my cycle so I will be







: if I'm pregnant. Or...should I just assume I'm having some weird hormone fluctuation?

This is confusing me so much but if I'm actually pregnant I don't want to wait until my period is late in January to find out because I'm currently on domperidone and that can't be that great if you're pg







That and I'm a bit freaked, my daughter is only 5 months old







I've had my period back since 5 weeks postpartum though...and I know I've been ovulating, although I'm not charting right now.


----------



## MammaKoz (Dec 9, 2003)

I would say go test. It will put your mind at ease if anything else, yk?









If you're not pg then ya it is just weird hormone flucuations. I had that often while I was BF'ing even when I had my AF back there were a few times I could have sworn up and down I was pg and I wasn't (we were using birth control religiously, so I knew the chances were slim).

So theoretically you could be about 4 dpo? Maybe a few more dpo if you O'd sooner this month? Hmmmm, I would say test....









Make sure you come back and update us!


----------



## ksera05 (Apr 14, 2006)

haha - it would be so nice if this was just due to breastfeeding hormones going amuk







It's a little early for another baby if ya know what I mean









maybe I'll go ahead and test just to be safe. I don't like feeling icky


----------



## Crunchyandsweet (Nov 8, 2006)

I would test it sounds like you have great reason and its fun to POAS!!!


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Holy cats Sarah! Update please!


----------



## ksera05 (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lousli* 
Holy cats Sarah! Update please!

I was wondering if anyone from the preemie board would see this









I took a CVS digital test last night and it said "not pregnant" so for now DH and I are most definitely going with that. However, if my period doesn't come by January 6th and I still feel this way, I am most definitely testing again...







:


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Well, that's probably good news, considering...


----------



## ksera05 (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't want to be pregnant right now. The idea of what would basically be irish twins is







:







:







: However, if I am I need to stop taking domperidone so it'd be better for me to know sooner rather than later...


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

I see. What risk category is that med in for pregnancy? If it is too early to get a positive test, the embryo hasn't even implanted yet and it is unlikely that any of the med would make it to the baby. Unless it is considered a really risky unsafe med for pregnancy, and I don't know about that.

So you think you might have ovulated early? Or that you are having early symptoms only 5 DPO?

You could get a blood test.

Off to research domperidone...


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

I didn't find much about it. I found that an Australian medical site said:
Category B2
Drugs which have been taken by only a limited number of pregnant women and women of childbearing age, without an increase in the frequency of malformation or other direct or indirect harmful effects on the human fetus having been observed.

Studies in animals are inadequate or may be lacking, but available data show no evidence of an increased occurrence of fetal damage.

Most everything else I found said it hadn't been studied much in pregnancy. Not very helpful, I know.


----------



## ksera05 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sounds like you found about what I found when I looked it up. My biggest thing is that with how badly my pregnancy went with Sydney, I don't want to be on anything or doing anything that could start stuff off on the wrong foot, if you know what I mean...

I wish I could explain why I feel so gross. It doesn't seem to be a virus.







: Maybe it is breastfeeding hormones, like a PP suggested. I just can't shake the "what if I ovulated early and am pregnant" thought. It's not like birth control is 100%.









With Sydney I started having symptoms 5DPO but didn't test positive until day 9 or 10.

I guess time will eventually tell...


----------

